# Load Text file into EQ?



## Tintor Sasa (Sep 5, 2018)

So i've translated frequency response graph from picture i found on the net.I've did it with webplotdigitizer.Now i want to load that graph(text or csv file) into eq vst that can read these settings ,what eq should i use,i've tried Curve eq but it cant read it well like it have some different values.I've opened my graph into RoomEQWizard and it locks good but it i cant use it or export it withouth damaging original file.Help


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW doesn’t accept text files for EQ.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Tintor Sasa (Sep 5, 2018)

I't reads but i can't do anything with that graph,i need to load graph into eq to make impulse response out of it.:crying:
I tied to load it to vox and go eq but there are diferent measurements.


----------

